# Clavo o Clavo de comer



## crecy

Refiriendose uno a las especias , que es mas usual 
Clavo o clavo de comer ? 
los diccionarios mencionan - clavo - pero este vocablo es tan ambiguo ...
un saludo


----------



## oa2169

_*Clavos de olor*_ les denominamos por estos lados a esas especias. Ver aquí.

Un saludo.

PD: ...y sí aparece en el DRAE, en la entrada "clavo":

*~** de olor.*
*1. *m. *clavo* (‖ capullo seco de la flor del clavero).


----------



## Jonno

Es ambiguo fuera de contexto, como todas las palabras polisémicas. Pero si estás hablando de ingredientes de comida no es ambiguo en absoluto.

De todas formas esa especia se conoce también como "clavo de olor". "Clavo de comer" no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## Pinairun

crecy said:


> Refiriendose uno a las especias , que es mas usual
> Clavo o clavo de comer ?
> los diccionarios mencionan - clavo - pero este vocablo es tan ambiguo ...
> un saludo



Clavo *de olor. 
*


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí me suena normal *clavo*, simplemente.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Clavo *de olor.
> *



Idem.
_


----------



## jorgema

Pinairun said:


> Clavo *de olor.
> *



Lo mismo,* clavo de olor*. Muy raramente he escuchado simplemente _clavo._


----------



## flljob

Le pones pimienta y un clavo; sal, al gusto. ¿Ambiguo?

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> Le pones pimienta y un clavo; sal, al gusto. ¿Ambiguo?
> 
> Saludos


Tanto como si en lugar de un clavo le pones un tornillo.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

crecy said:


> Refiriendose uno a las especias , que es mas usual
> Clavo o clavo de comer ?
> los diccionarios mencionan - clavo - pero este vocablo es tan ambiguo ...
> un saludo



No es ambiguo, su significado se entiende perfectamente por el contexto. Como éste hay muchos casos en nuestro idioma, por ejemplo, _frente_: frente al río, el frente de la casa, un golpe en la frente, el frente de batalla... 
Para nosotros clavo, sin más agregados, se entiende perfectamente. 
En la frase _Le falta un clavo a mi cruz_, ¿habrá duda de qué clase de clavo hablamos?
No hay dudas en cuanto a su significado, el que nos dan los diccionarios y el que a veces, en el habla coloquial, le damos nosotros: Es_toy haciendo un clavo para sacar a mi familia de vacaciones...
_


----------



## Vampiro

Puede que se entienda, pero en estas latitudes nadie diría simplemente "un clavo" para referirse a la especia.
Siempre es "un clavo de olor".
Saludos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

flljob said:


> Le pones pimienta y un clavo; sal, al gusto. ¿Ambiguo?
> 
> Saludos



_Pimienta y clavo, _sin artículo.


----------



## Jonno

Ese "un" puede ser apócope de uno y no artículo indeterminado, y por tanto estar justificado porque los clavos dan mucho sabor


----------



## torrebruno

flljob said:


> Le pones pimienta y un clavo; sal, al gusto. ¿Ambiguo?
> 
> Saludos


"...y con buena voluntad, coja usted el martillo y pegue con precisión al clavo para hundirlo hasta la mitad".
¿Ambiguo también?


----------



## Pinairun

Jonno said:


> Ese "un" puede ser apócope de uno y no artículo indeterminado, y por tanto estar justificado porque los clavos dan mucho sabor



Buen apunte, Jonno.
Para los que vamos _sobraos _en la cocina, indicar la cantidad de clavo es innecesario. Todos sabemos el peligro que tiene.


----------



## crecy

Pinairun said:


> Buen apunte, Jonno.
> Para los que vamos _sobraos _en la cocina, indicar la cantidad de clavo es innecesario. Todos sabemos el peligro que tiene.



Para resumir 
1- Clavo de comer  - no se utiliza - inexistente - (las respuestas no son muy precisas )
2- Clavo de olor - parece mas bien utilizada en America latina  ( es tambien usual en Espana ? )
3- lo mas usual es - clavo-
Asi que si voy a una tienda de ultamarinos , en Castilla  ,   la pregunta seria 

 - Tiene Ud  clavo ? ...


----------



## Jonno

1. Yo creo que sí han sido precisas, porque ninguno de nosotros hemos dicho que se use "Clavo de comer". No se utiliza nunca y sonaría extraño. Pero se entendería (aunque si lo dices te mirarían raro ).

2. Sí, "clavo de olor" es usual en España. Varios de nosotros lo hemos mencionado y somos de España (se ve en la esquina superior izquierda derecha de los mensajes).

3. Varios participantes han dicho que lo más usual es "clavo de olor" y raramente han escuchado sólo "clavo". Si el contexto no da lugar a dudas o si se ha repetido varias veces la palabra, podrías usar sólo "clavo" y se entendería perfectamente sin que suene extraño. Por ejemplo, si en una receta aparece varias veces, bastaría con que en los ingredientes y quizá la primera vez que se mencione en el texto se les llame "clavo de olor", y de ahí en adelante podrías usar simplemente "clavo". Algo así: "Ingredientes: 3 clavos de olor, harina, huevos... Preparación: [...] Se incorporan los *clavos de olor* a la mezcla [...] Se retiran los *clavos* [...]". Tampoco pasaría nada porque se le llame siempre "clavos de olor".

En Castilla (y seguramente en todas partes) mejor que preguntes "¿Tiene usted clavo de olor?", aunque lo otro se entendería.


----------



## torrebruno

> Asi que si voy a una tienda de ultamarinos , en Castilla  ,   la pregunta seria
> 
> - Tiene Ud  clavo ? ...




En Castilla, no sé; en Andalucía la respuesta es correcta.
Pero si vas a una ferretería, la pregunta tendría que ser: "¿Tiene ud. clavos?"


----------



## torrebruno

Jonno said:


> 2. Sí, "clavo de olor" es usual en España. Varios de nosotros lo hemos mencionado y somos de España (se ve en la esquina superior izquierda de los mensajes).


Derecha, de-re-cha.
(Volveremos a las clases de Barrio Sésamo, verás)


----------



## Jonno

Maldita dislexia


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> _Pimienta y clavo, _sin artículo.



Hay que moderarse con las especias: solo uno, dos echan a perder el sabor.

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

torrebruno said:


> "...y con buena voluntad, coja usted el martillo y pegue con precisión al clavo para hundirlo hasta la mitad".
> ¿Ambiguo también?



Con lo que dices, me recuerdas el viejo chiste que circula por estos lados: "aquella señora fue por canela y le dieron clavo", bastante ambiguo por supuesto.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

oa2169 said:


> Con lo que dices, me recuerdas el viejo chiste que circula por estos lados: "aquella señora fue por canela y le dieron clavo", bastante ambiguo por supuesto.
> 
> Saludos.



Le dieron clavo ¿quiere decir 'la mataron'?

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

flljob said:


> Le dieron clavo ¿quiere decir 'la mataron'?
> 
> Saludos



La explicación es un poco vulgar. Clavo es una de las formas de llamar al pene.

Entonces la expresión "dar clavo" se torna bastante vulgar.

Un saludo.


----------



## torrebruno

oa2169 said:


> La explicación es un poco vulgar. Clavo es una de las formas de llamar al pene.
> 
> Entonces la expresión "dar clavo" se torna bastante vulgar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues con tu explicación, la mía...


torrebruno said:


> "...y con buena voluntad, coja usted el  martillo y pegue con precisión al clavo para hundirlo hasta la mitad".
> ¿Ambiguo también?



No tengo más remedio que explicar que yo hablaba del método para colgar una cuadro en la pared.


----------



## Erreconerre

crecy said:


> Refiriendose uno a las especias , que es mas usual
> Clavo o clavo de comer ?
> los diccionarios mencionan - clavo - pero este vocablo es tan ambiguo ...
> un saludo



Si alguien me dice que compró cien gramos _de clavo _y trescientos gramos _de clavo*s*_,no tengo ninguna duda de cuál es el que va a la cocina y cuál a la caja de herramientas, porque a mí no se me ocurriría poner los trescientos gramos de clavos en la despensa, ni los cien gramos de clavo en la caja de herramientas. No veo ninguna ambigüedad, aun sin más modificadores para clavo y clavos.


----------



## Csalrais

No soy experto en cocina, pero cuando veo algún programa de recetas en televisión o mi hermano (al que se le dan mejor los fogones) se pone a cocinar, lo único que les escucho decir es "echamos clavo", sin *de olor* y sin artículo. Para mí no es ambiguo.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Csalrais said:


> No soy experto en cocina, pero cuando veo algún programa de recetas en televisión o mi hermano (al que se le dan mejor los fogones) se pone a cocinar, lo único que les escucho decir es "echamos clavo", sin *de olor* y sin artículo. Para mí no es ambiguo.


De acuerdísimo. Si alguna vez he escuchado el "de olor" ha sido muy esporádicamente y me suena redicho, porque no hay lugar a equívoco.


----------



## crecy

Jonno said:


> Maldita dislexia



Gracias , Jonno . Respuesta clara que concluye esta discusion . 

 Sin embargo , he oido  (  varias veces  ) y leido   - clavo de comer -

 admito que no se trata del espanol estandar


----------



## Jonno

Ahora tengo yo una pregunta: ¿dónde se usa la forma "giroflé"? Yo acabo de descubrirla.


----------



## oa2169

Jonno said:


> Ahora tengo yo una pregunta: ¿dónde se usa la forma "giroflé"? Yo acabo de descubrirla.



Absolutamente desconocida para mí. Ya la busqué y ya la encontré.

Un saludo.


----------



## Agró

El "giroflé" es el nombre catalán de una planta: _Erysimum cheiri_, una especie de alhelí.
El "girofle" (sin tilde), en catalán, entre otros nombres, es el "clavo".


----------



## Jonno

¿Pero en las zonas catalanoparlantes también se le llama así al clavo cuando se habla castellano? Porque giroflé es palabra admitida por la RAE como sinónimo de clavo (dice que procede del francés). La Wikipedia en español también lo recoge.


----------



## crecy

Jonno said:


> ¿Pero en las zonas catalanoparlantes también se le llama así al clavo cuando se habla castellano? Porque giroflé es palabra admitida por la RAE como sinónimo de clavo (dice que procede del francés). La Wikipedia en español también lo recoge.



por lo visto este topico intriga 
Giroflé es un calco del Francés - Girofle = arbol tropical cuyos botones , una vez secados , dan la especia 

 En la lengua de Moliere , la especia se llama -Clou de girofle -

- clou=clavo de metal - debido a la forma del boton secado
-girofle =arbol tropical

ninguna ambiguedad pues . pero ahi reside el encanto de las lenguas y el origen de la discusion


----------

